# working dog



## ryano (Sep 13, 2013)

Im paraplegic and in a wheelchair.  My chocolate Lab, Allie, helps me a lot    She knows the difference between shoes, phone, remote control, keys and other various items.  

She can be a wild child at times but shes a very smart girl.  She loves to retrieve ducks and dove too.

Just wanted to share.  She had a good trainer.


----------



## NUTT (Sep 13, 2013)

*Beautiful Companion!*

That's some great work by a beautiful dog!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 13, 2013)

Gotta love working dogs. How old is she?


----------



## ryano (Sep 13, 2013)

NUTT said:


> That's some great work by a beautiful dog!



Thank you 



TripleXBullies said:


> Gotta love working dogs. How old is she?



She will be two November 26


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice dog. Too bad she isn't HRCH. She ever picked up any ducks?


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 13, 2013)

Beautiful gal.  You can tell she enjoys it and wants to please.

Is she BBM certified?


----------



## ryano (Sep 13, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> She ever picked up any ducks?



16 hunt test ducks, no idea how many dead, stank training ducks and several live flyers.


----------



## ryano (Sep 13, 2013)

fatboy84 said:


> .
> 
> Is she BBM certified?



BBMD certified - backyard bred meat dog 


thanks for looking


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 13, 2013)

ryano said:


> 16 hunt test ducks, no idea how many dead, stank training ducks and several live flyers.



Once she gets about 1500 come back and post. Then she'll really be something to talk about!

Too bad Turkey Trax isn't here anymore. He'd probably like this video...


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 13, 2013)

ryano said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> She will be two November 26



Plenty of time to calm down a little and learn you even better. Post another video some time.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 13, 2013)

wow, that is nice working/meat dog


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 13, 2013)

Fine work by a meat dog.  Lucky guy to have a handy helper like that.  Who helped with the training of her?


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 13, 2013)

ryano said:


> BBMD certified - backyard bred meat dog
> 
> 
> thanks for looking





She is a heck of a dog.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2013)

You're very fortunate to have such a fine companion !!


----------



## NegaDuckHunter (Sep 13, 2013)

She looks like she enjoys helping you.


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 13, 2013)

GTHunter007 said:


> Who helped with the training of her?



He's no longer with us....


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks good Ryan! That is something else. One smart dog.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 14, 2013)

ryano, nice dog!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 15, 2013)

Great dog, ryno.  He seems very happy to work for you.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## ryano (Sep 16, 2013)

I appreciate all the comments on my dog y'all 


She had a big day on the dove field Saturday.  It was her first real hunt.   She was steady, marked well and was retrieving for two of us.........She picked up 22 with two of those being pretty decent blind retrieves.

She will never be a Champion anything but she does exactly what I need her to do.    Pick up stuff for me and go fetch my birds.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 16, 2013)

cant ask for anything more.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 16, 2013)

Hard to beat a good dog! Looks like you have a fine companion there.


----------



## HD28 (Sep 16, 2013)

She is awesome!


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 16, 2013)

Thats a great dog!! I would be proud of her too.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 16, 2013)

*Great dog*


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 16, 2013)

she can sleep in my house anytime pal!  Too Young!


----------



## KNorman (Sep 16, 2013)

If she's a "champion" to you, that's all that matters. She looks like a good 'un!

Service dogs have a special place in my heart.


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 16, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Hard to beat a good dog!



Not really. I've even beat Ryano's dog on a few occasions.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Sep 16, 2013)

That's amazing.  I tell ya what, her being able to decipher between objects that you tell her to get could save your life some day.  Heck it could save anyone's life to have a dog like that.

I mean seriously, like what would happen if you were sitting in the living room and one of those SPCA commercial came on and you couldn't reach the remote in time to turn the channel!?  I cringe to think the of the ramifications there 


Awesome pup.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 17, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> Not really. I've even beat Ryano's dog on a few occasions.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 17, 2013)

She looks good Ryan!


----------



## Duff (Sep 17, 2013)

Great looking dog!! Did you shoot all those doves?


----------



## flattop (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice ratchet strap!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 17, 2013)

ryano said:


> Im paraplegic and in a wheelchair.  My chocolate Lab, Allie, helps me a lot    She knows the difference between shoes, phone, remote control, keys and other various items.
> 
> She can be a wild child at times but shes a very smart girl.  She loves to retrieve ducks and dove too.
> 
> Just wanted to share.  She had a good trainer.



Very cool.  I know it takes a lot to train them like that, she seems like a smart one for sure.


----------



## huntchesies (Sep 17, 2013)

What do you mean he's no longer with us.  The trainer that is.  Did he pass away or something.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 18, 2013)

huntchesies said:


> What do you mean he's no longer with us.  The trainer that is.  Did he pass away or something.



Dawg2 banned him


----------

